# Recommend where I can download an old game



## stavros (Oct 22, 2018)

I've never been a big gamer, and hence I think this my first ever visit to this sub-forum. My apologies if it's been answered previously.

I had a game which I played on my old laptop, but whose CD ROM won't load on my new machine, for reasons beyond my comprehension. Where would you learned folks recommend as a reputable site to download it from? Is Games4Win OK?


----------



## Supine (Oct 22, 2018)

What game?


----------



## Crispy (Oct 22, 2018)

Highly likely it just won't play on modern machines/windows. Some games have fan patches to fix this. Some can be run in an emulator. Some are available in official form at www.gog.com, updated to work on modern machines.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 22, 2018)

https://www.dosgamesarchive.com/


My Abandonware: because old video games were better


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 22, 2018)

Leisure Suit Larry 1: In the Land of the Lounge Lizards Game Download

Your secret is safe with us, op ​


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm no gamer either, but have found myself playing a game called Machinarium. It's hard, it's frustrating, it's a noggin breaker, but so simple & playable. Thank God the internet is full of cheats!


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2018)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm no gamer either, but have found myself playing a game called Machinarium. It's hard, it's frustrating, it's a noggin breaker, but so simple & playable. Thank God the internet is full of cheats!


If you enjoy this... a couple of similar / related games came out pretty much contemporaneously. Similar feel, similar look, same basic gameplay (well, point-and-click). Botanicula, Samorost, and the Tiny Bang Story spring to mind. (A couple of others I'm thinking of are, I think, mobile only. City of Secrets?)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> If you enjoy this... a couple of similar / related games came out pretty much contemporaneously. Similar feel, similar look, same basic gameplay (well, point-and-click). Botanica, Samorost, and the Tiny Bang Story spring to mind.



Nice one!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2018)

Machinarium has a lovely soundtrack (as do other Amanita Design games like Botanicular and Samorost). All by Tomas Dvorak aka Floex, whose music is worth checking out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Machinarium has a lovely soundtrack (as do other Amanita Design games like Botanicular and Samorost). All by Tomas Dvorak aka Floex, whose music is worth checking out.



Have you played Machinarium Crispy ? I'm well fuckin' stuck!

Just had to post on the Steam forum as I can't go any further!  It's not the busiest sub forum either, so I may have to wait a while


----------



## Crispy (Oct 25, 2018)

I have. Try me!
been a while though...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2018)

It’s the Tic Tac Toe puzzle. There’s no cheats. Apparently after an update it’s become nigh on impossible on iOS (I’m playing on a Mac) so I’m stuck! Seems a bit shit when you pay for old games & can’t progress with online walk throughs.


----------



## stdP (Oct 25, 2018)

Probably best to start a new thread (or find a Machinarium necro) but yeah Machinarium's a classic, and Dvorak's score is one of the best I've heard for a little adventure game.

I got stuck on the noughts and crosses for ages as well and I had to try dozens of time before I could beat him (I've always sucked at this game). Concentrate first on blocking him from ever getting three or four in a row and then concentrate on trying to make diagonals around his pieces and eventually he won't be able to stop you making a 5 in a row.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 25, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Leisure Suit Larry 1: In the Land of the Lounge Lizards Game Download
> 
> Your secret is safe with us, op ​


They were fun.


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2018)

Supine said:


> What game?



Arcade Pool II. It's not really really old, and I think I got it for a tenner originally. I found it a lot more realistic than the pool games I've found to play online, although, as my OP suggested, I'm not really up on where on the interweb these things are.

It had some neat variations on the standard UK and US pool games, such as killer and time trial:


----------



## stdP (Oct 25, 2018)

Arcade Pool II is listed as an MS-DOS game rather than a Windows one per se, so DOSbox might work. The DOSbox support page shows the original as being supported, and the wikipedia page says that the sequel was merely an updated version of the original so (fingers crossed) it should work...


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2018)

stdP said:


> Arcade Pool II is listed as an MS-DOS game rather than a Windows one per se, so DOSbox might work. The DOSbox support page shows the original as being supported, and the wikipedia page says that the sequel was merely an updated version of the original so (fingers crossed) it should work...



OK, I'm not confident enough to say I understand the whole DOS thing.

I found this link to download it, saying it's freeware. Am I safe to use it?


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> Arcade Pool II. It's not really really old, and I think I got it for a tenner originally. I found it a lot more realistic than the pool games I've found to play online, although, as my OP suggested, I'm not really up on where on the interweb these things are.
> 
> It had some neat variations on the standard UK and US pool games, such as killer and time trial:


8 ball pool. 

Any mobile platform. 

Free. Outstanding physics. Full range of ball spin (&c&c). Master spin, and you shall smash the world.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 25, 2018)

stavros said:


> OK, I'm not confident enough to say I understand the whole DOS thing.
> 
> I found this link to download it, saying it's freeware. Am I safe to use it?


I don't know about that one, but this one works (google drive link) DOWNLOAD GAMES ARCADE POOL II (2) FULL FOR PC ( FREE ) - InfoBerkah Manfaat


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> I don't know about that one, but this one works (google drive link) DOWNLOAD GAMES ARCADE POOL II (2) FULL FOR PC ( FREE ) - InfoBerkah Manfaat



Thanks for that.

Am I being monumentally thick in clicking on the button which says "DOWNLOAD NOW"? All I get is an image shot that button.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2018)

What could go wrong?


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2018)

Hot mod an old Xbox. We've got about 700 games on ours.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Hot mod an old Xbox. We've got about 700 games on ours.


And they're pretty decent for playing ripped films off as well with XBMC.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2018)

TruXta said:


> And they're pretty decent for playing ripped films off as well with XBMC.


Yeah. I followed a youtube video which included putting an old hardrive in an xbox we got from the carboot for a fiver and uploading an emulator from a flash drive. All a bit easy for such geeky fun.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 26, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> Yeah. I followed a youtube video which included putting an old hardrive in an xbox we got from the carboot for a fiver and uploading an emulator from a flash drive. All a bit easy for such geeky fun.


A mate of mine made a good few quid on the side doing mods to game systems, making fake satellite cards and so on. I seem to recall he quit around the time Xbox came around, partly because it got so easy to do just via software rather than heavy physical moddin.

I remember him doing this massive and really intricate soldering job to attach a new chip into a PS2 motherboard - definitely a job for steady hands.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 26, 2018)

stavros said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Am I being monumentally thick in clicking on the button which says "DOWNLOAD NOW"? All I get is an image shot that button.
> 
> View attachment 150788View attachment 150788


Click the hi-lighted words "google drive"

 
That will allow you to download "Arcade pool 2 infoberkahmanfaat.rar". Just unarchive the file anywhere. The game is in there. I've checked it for viruses (It's clean) and the game works.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 26, 2018)

Internet Arcade : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive

1785 arcade games for your playing pleasure!

Quick guide on how to play on the Internet Arcade - Armchair Arcade


----------



## stavros (Oct 28, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> Click the hi-lighted words "google drive"
> 
> View attachment 150807
> That will allow you to download "Arcade pool 2 infoberkahmanfaat.rar". Just unarchive the file anywhere. The game is in there. I've checked it for viruses (It's clean) and the game works.



OK, I've got it now and it all looks like it should. However, the gameplay is a lot slower and less reactive than my original version. Was this case for you and, of not, is there any way of me improving it?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 28, 2018)

stavros said:


> OK, I've got it now and it all looks like it should. However, the gameplay is a lot slower and less reactive than my original version. Was this case for you and, of not, is there any way of me improving it?


It runs fine here on windows 7. What version of windows are you using? and have you tried running the program compatibility troubleshooter?


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2018)

Windows 10 for me. And I haven't run a programme compatibility troubleshooter, as I'm not really sure what it is and how to use it.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 29, 2018)

stavros said:


> Windows 10 for me. And I haven't run a programme compatibility troubleshooter, as I'm not really sure what it is and how to use it.


Right-click on the Arcade Pool II icon, select the compatibility tab and then click on the "Run compatibility troubleshooter" button. Hopefully, this will solve your problem.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2018)

Cheers, I'll give it a go.


----------

